# Sticky  Viewing all posts...How to.



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

For some reason, this sub forum defaults to only showing the last 45 days of posts; I have asked Kung to look into this, but until then;

Go to the bottom of the page, on the left side is "Display Options"

Make "From The " be "Beginning", then click "Show Threads" .

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Apparently it's only some people having problems Matt. When mentioned before and right now, I've checked my display and it does now and has always shown from "the beginning", and I show four pages of posts, with the earliest one dated 04/22/13. 

I didn't and have never changed a thing since this forum was created, and I've never had a problem with this. :shrug: Don't know if that helps or not, lol, but there it is.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks callie... Heck, I'm the mod and I have to re-up the settings each visit. Hope Kung has a fix for it...until then...lather, rinse, repeat...LOL!

Matt


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, unsure how this happened, but the default under viewing age for this forum in the admin panel was set to 45 days. I set it to 'View all threads.'

Let me know if it works.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Works, thanks.

Matt


----------

